# Cheese making issues, help please



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone on here make an aged cheddar? I have been trying now for several years and after a few months of aging the cheese starts tasting strong, goatie. ick. Anyone make and age it and have a nice sharp aged cheddar? If so I could use some pointers.

thanks!


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

I've only aged my cheddars in vacuum bags, so it doesn't develop very sharp flavor. I would say look at the kind of culture you're using. Our favorite so far is one called Kazu from dairy connection. Develops flavor early, so you avoid any sweat socks flavor. Also make sure you're pH is correct before you age. It can make a big difference.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

And use only extremely fresh milk.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

ok, I have new cultures, and a ph meter, now I just need to learn how to use it and what my targets are. So much to learn and so little time.....


----------



## ReadMilkCure (Jan 3, 2019)

lovinglife said:


> Anyone on here make an aged cheddar? I have been trying now for several years and after a few months of aging the cheese starts tasting strong, goatie. ick. Anyone make and age it and have a nice sharp aged cheddar? If so I could use some pointers.
> 
> thanks!


Chill milk ASAP and keep out of contact with air and warmth as much as possible.


----------

